# did something crazy



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i have wanted the yellow majic poping corks for years--and i finally got up the nerve to pay 13.25 a piece for them --the only reason i did this is because i was in the same boat one day with a fella--he was catchin fish and i was not--i was usin the old stand by a pop-r--i was catchin nothin--he was killin them--i said what are u usin he said a yellow majic--15 bucks a piece--i said ur crazy--he said ya but im catchinum and ur not--he said try one and i did--first cast--i hooked up i was convinced--i bought 2 today and cant wait to try it---ill let u know:texasflag


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Freshwater Fishing General Discussion Forum ???


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*these are for freash water*

these are for black bass and kentucky spotted bass and any freash water fish that hits top water i bought a 1/4 ounce and a 1/2 ounce version--and they work when others dont--i have seen it with my own eyes



Bill Fisher said:


> Freshwater Fishing General Discussion Forum ???


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

haparks, 
you should know better than to post an informative post where peolple will read it.  
Dang internet police got notten better to do. Thanks for the information and let us know how it goes. I got 14 bucks burning a whole in my pocket.
Yakfishin


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

After looking it up, I see why you compared it to the Pop-R, it looks similar to me. I guess it would work well on schooling whites.

http://yellowmagiclures.com/


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*i have never heard*

i have never heard of whites hitting topwater--not to say they wont i just have never experianced it--this is mainly for black bass and kentucky spotted bass--i would never in my right mind pay that kind of money for a freash water lure if i had not seen it with my own eyes



Whitebassfisher said:


> After looking it up, I see why you compared it to the Pop-R, it looks similar to me. I guess it would work well on schooling whites.
> 
> http://yellowmagiclures.com/


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

After the whites have headed back downstream to the lake they will hit on top occasionally. A big school will have a bunch of shad driven to the surface and it's just a frenzy. It's such a frenzy, that I probably don't need an expensive lure such as the YellowMagic to get them to hit. The pic below does not do the action justice. I have experimented in such cases, and the Rat-L-Trap is hard to beat.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

We catch a lot of whites on topwaters at somerville. Early and late off main lake points in April/May You will see them boiling the water and you can hammer them on tops. Some of my favorite fishing.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

You can catch whites on topwaters all day long below Livingston dam. Especially when there is an overcast sky. Clear or chrome topwaters work really well.



haparks said:


> i have never heard of whites hitting topwater--not to say they wont i just have never experianced it--this is mainly for black bass and kentucky spotted bass--i would never in my right mind pay that kind of money for a freash water lure if i had not seen it with my own eyes


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i look forward to finding these schools one day on my new $13.25 top water yellow majic


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with whitebassfisher, the whites are so agressive when hitting the schools of shad, they'll hit just about anything that flashes and/or resembles a baitfish. So you don't really need to spend that money if you don't have too.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

cool ---i bought this lure for the times when they will not hit any thing else --i saw it with my own eyes they would hit nothin xcept this lure


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Like I said, even though they are hitting on top, a Rat-L-Trap in such circumstances is hard to beat. I think what you witnessed is because in general black bass can be a lot more finicky that whites.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

haparks said:


> i have wanted the yellow majic poping corks for years--and i finally got up the nerve to pay 13.25 a piece for them --the only reason i did this is because i was in the same boat one day with a fella--he was catchin fish and i was not--i was usin the old stand by a pop-r--i was catchin nothin--he was killin them--i said what are u usin he said a yellow majic--15 bucks a piece--i said ur crazy--he said ya but im catchinum and ur not--he said try one and i did--first cast--i hooked up i was convinced--i bought 2 today and cant wait to try it---ill let u know:texasflag


 Not to bust any chop's here. I just want to see a picture of the 15.00 popping cork you are refering to. All i'm seeing is a 15.00 glorified Pop R. Did I miss something or is there an actual Popping Cork? Just curious.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*yep*

punch in yellow majic fishing lure and hit images an ull see it--



Dead Wait said:


> Not to bust any chop's here. I just want to see a picture of the 15.00 popping cork you are refering to. All i'm seeing is a 15.00 glorified Pop R. Did I miss something or is there an actual Popping Cork? Just curious.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*here it is*

2 sizes many colors



Dead Wait said:


> Not to bust any chop's here. I just want to see a picture of the 15.00 popping cork you are refering to. All i'm seeing is a 15.00 glorified Pop R. Did I miss something or is there an actual Popping Cork? Just curious.


----------

